# Stretched screen



## MinConst (Nov 23, 2004)

yummy mummy said:


> I recently acquired a monitor that is horizontal, and the pictures and print look stretched horizontally.
> 
> Is there a way that I can reduce that horizontal look?
> 
> ...


The video driver might have some adjustments. I don't know what OS you but go to display properties. In windows XP its a right click on the desktop, Vista same and most older version. You might find some adjustments in there. You may also have the display set to a standard monitor instead of a wide screen. Also you may need drivers for the monitor. Look up the manufacturer's site and see what is available.


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks Minconst. I will try that.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm assuming by horizontal you mean a Widescreen monitor. If your monitor settings don't have an option for widescreen resolutions you'll have to download the latest drivers for your Video card and hope the card itself will support it along with the new drivers.


----------



## ToolMan6802 (Apr 11, 2008)

It seems like there should be options on your monitor itself to adjust the picture. Do you have an older CRT monitor by chance?


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks toolman. I did figure out that my computer is a much older one and does not have the capability of doing what I want it to do. 
This is what I was told.


----------



## Hobb3s (Apr 2, 2008)

yummy mummy said:


> Thanks toolman. I did figure out that my computer is a much older one and does not have the capability of doing what I want it to do.
> This is what I was told.


Hi, whether your computer will do it or not is often a function of the video card or built in video adapter. One way you can check to see if you have a compatible setting is to right click on your desktop background and select properties. then click on settings. You should see a screen with a picture of a monitor and a sliding bar in the bottom left labeled _Screen resolution.
_You'll notice it's probably set at something like 800 by 600 or 1024 by 768. 
If you move that bar it changes the screen resolution. For the standard monitors, older ones the ratio was 4:3, and new ones are 16:9 or 16:10 (widescreen). So if you've selected a 4:3 resolution it will stretch to 16:9 for example, and you get that stretched look.
What you want to select in that slider bar is one of the following (if you have the option):

1280 by 768
1280 by 800
1366 by 768 
1280 by 854
1440 by 900 
1440 by 960 
1600 by 900 
1600 by 1024
1680 by 1050
1920 by 1200
2560 by 1600
3840 by 2400

If none of these are options then you might try updating the video card driver or upgrading your video card to one that can handle widescreen.


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks for your help and I did exactly as you stated. But my options are not as high as it should be for the monitor.

But I am use to it now. A little stretched but that's ok. I don't want to put any money into it as I am going to purchase another one.


----------



## Ash (Aug 1, 2008)

It is quite rare that a computer does not support a resolution

I am working now at a very old computer with 1680x1050 widescreen and it is configured to show correct picture

Try to update drivers of your video card (in Windows) or manually add the resolution to the list (in Linux)


----------

